# New to Beefers



## me & my peeps (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey folks, new to "BackYardHerds", been on "BackYardChickens" for a while. 

We just moved to a new (to us) house, with 30 acres of land and access to a total of 100 acres. The wife & I want to raise some beefers, but I have some concerns as money is a issue right now with us. (until spring). I have searched this forum and I probably overlooked it, but I would like to know if someone can tell me of a low maintenance beefer. The current 30 acres is wired/fenced off and will need minimal work to get it ready.

Any thoughts/suggestions? I know I didnt explain much......pretty excited about this, I am currently raising meat birds and am looking to push a bit deeper into "farm life". I have a solid full time job and dont need to pay my bills off of the farm. I just want to get away from commercialization and raise my own food. (most of it).

THANKS!!


----------



## kstaven (Aug 30, 2011)

You didn't say where you are from. 

What is growing on your property? Some breeds have the abilities to thrive where others fail miserably so knowing the where and what would help a lot.


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 30, 2011)

me & my


Thought I would get in with Galloway as a breed to consider before Herfrds comes along pushing Herefords  
As above post - Come back with more info but in the meantime here's a link to check out http://americangalloway.com/index.php


----------



## kstaven (Aug 31, 2011)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> me & my
> 
> 
> Thought I would get in with Galloway as a breed to consider before Herfrds comes along pushing Herefords
> As above post - Come back with more info but in the meantime here's a link to check out http://americangalloway.com/index.php


----------



## herfrds (Aug 31, 2011)

Royd you smarty pants.  

Check for breeders in your area. See what they are raising. If you have very limited experience with cattle Look at Royds Galloways or Herefords for temperment.
Don't need to hurt because of a nasty tempered animal.


----------



## me & my peeps (Sep 1, 2011)

I live in Western MA. Sorry for the delay in responding, work was taking over my life for a few days! I have been to Herefords would be best for me to start with, as far as low maint & reasonably idiot proof. I will start looking around locally for some and find out what the prices are. 

Like chickens, before I start _ I want to be sure of what im getting into. I dont want the animals to suffer because of my ignorance. Thanks again, to all that responded. My daughter goes to a Voca-Agri school and I had her ask her teacher about using our land as part of an FFA project, as the school cannot support live animals and only currently does plants/flowers. He said that he would have to bring in another teacher who knows animals, papers to sign, parent approvals to get, busing to coordinate, curriculum's to create...... I got the feeling that he wanted to say NO without saying "no". I think its crazy, the school should be jumping at the chance to have a "farm" at the schools disposal.

Maybe its me,......I have to admit that I was hoping to get the school involved so I could learn from them. After all, I am going to raise some, I just figured I would get some free education while the school had a really good resource. I guess im getting old!


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 2, 2011)

me & my peeps said:
			
		

> I live in Western MA. Sorry for the delay in responding, work was taking over my life for a few days! I have been to Herefords would be best for me to start with, as far as low maint & reasonably idiot proof. I will start looking around locally for some and find out what the prices are.
> 
> Like chickens, before I start _ I want to be sure of what im getting into. I dont want the animals to suffer because of my ignorance. Thanks again, to all that responded. My daughter goes to a Voca-Agri school and I had her ask her teacher about using our land as part of an FFA project, as the school cannot support live animals and only currently does plants/flowers. He said that he would have to bring in another teacher who knows animals, papers to sign, parent approvals to get, busing to coordinate, curriculum's to create...... I got the feeling that he wanted to say NO without saying "no". I think its crazy, the school should be jumping at the chance to have a "farm" at the schools disposal.
> 
> Maybe its me,......I have to admit that I was hoping to get the school involved so I could learn from them. After all, I am going to raise some, I just figured I would get some free education while the school had a really good resource. I guess im getting old!


Might be getting old but you are definitely getting wiser.   I think it's an excellent idea and the school is foolish for not considering your idea.

Oh sorry, forgot to

 from New Jersey


----------



## kstaven (Sep 5, 2011)

It is a sad situation. But with the sue happy population we have been breeding in recent decades all a kid has to do is get a belly ache, scratch or the sniffles and twenty ambulance chasers will be lining up to take the case.

Most schools up here don't do farm tours anymore for the same reasons.


----------



## me & my peeps (Sep 5, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> It is a sad situation. But with the sue happy population we have been breeding in recent decades all a kid has to do is get a belly ache, scratch or the sniffles and twenty ambulance chasers will be lining up to take the case.
> 
> Most schools up here don't do farm tours anymore for the same reasons.


Yes, I can see your point. I grew up in a different mindset where you worked for what you needed and took responsibility for your actions. If I slipped on a sidewalk and broke my arm, it was because I was running while chasing a friend.... I never would have thought to try and hold someone else accountable for my carelessness. Its a strange world we live in......sometimes I feel bad for my kids and what they will have to live with. But then I think about how they have a good head, self sufficient and problem solvers. They have a good start on life, even though their still young. 

Sorry for the rant folks..........

Back to Beefers!


----------

